# Neuer Pc beratung :)



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

Ich kauf mir bald einen neuen pc und habe mir diesen zusammengestellt:


Was haltet ihr davon?  Wenn ihr verbesserungen vornehmt darf nicht mehr als 850 euro kosten mit zusammenbaun bildschirm und versand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




edith da ich nicht weiß wie man auf hardwareversand konfigurationen verlinken kann, hab ich einfach screenshots gemacht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## poTTo (4. Juni 2009)

dein link geht nicht, sehr schade. Aber es gibts schon 1Mio. Threads zum Thema "taugt mein PC etwas". Lies Dir doch einfach diese threads durch und wenn jemand ein ähnliches System sich zusammengestellt hat, und daruf hin bewertet wurde ist das schonmal ein guter Ansatz.

Auf jedenfall besser als wenn hier jeder immer nen neuen Thread eröffnet zum leidigen Thema.

P.S: der Rechner in meiner Sig kann aktuell immer ncoh jedes Spiel Ruckelfrei 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




gruß
#poTTo

*EDIT*
Aha, Screenshots haste nun gemacht, sehr gut. Also sieht gut aus das System, obwohl ich vom AMD aktuell nicht so favourisier. Damit kannst eigtl. alles flüssig spielen. Ob das Mainboard da das non plus Utra ist, wage ich mal zu bezweifeln. Da bitte ich doch mal die AMD Profis hier im Board zu Wort. NT mit 680W reicht aus, hat Kabelmanagement (sehr schön). Die Maus ist schrott dann lieber ne billige Logitech mit optischen Sensor, kostet meist 5-10EUR. Speicher ist OK, OCZ sing gute TakterRAMs. Wenn möglich bei ASUS mal in der Mainboard-> Speichertkompatibilitätsliste nachschauen ob die auch passen. Nichts ist ärgerlicher als nagelneuer Speicher der sich nicht mit dem Board verträgt. Ist aber nun kein Muss nä 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Rest ist soweit eigtl. OK.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

Maus, Tastatur und Netzteil sind unter aller Sau. Nimm da lieber ein BeQuiet Straight Power.
Ansonsten ganz stimmig, kann man kaufen. Zu Headset/Monitor weiß ich nix, wobei das Headset zu 100% nix taugt.


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

poTTo schrieb:


> dein link geht nicht, sehr schade. Aber es gibts schon 1Mio. Threads zum Thema "taugt mein PC etwas". Lies Dir doch einfach diese threads durch und wenn jemand ein ähnliches System sich zusammengestellt hat, und daruf hin bewertet wurde ist das schonmal ein guter Ansatz.
> 
> Auf jedenfall besser als wenn hier jeder immer nen neuen Thread eröffnet zum leidigen Thema.
> 
> ...


sry 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Jo link funktioniert nit ich weiß nicht wie man einen hardwareversand warenkorb verlinkt   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 hab einfach screens gem8 jez. 
Hab mir jetzt auch die etwas aktuelleren  threads die meinem ähneln durchgelesen aber ich hab schon etwas ahnung von pcs und würde die die noch vieeel mehr ahnung haben nur fragen ob die komponenten gut zusammenarbeiten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ob die grafikkarte für dieses spiel oder der prozezssor für dieses spiel reicht weiß ich schon. Es geht mir nur darum zu wissen ob das netzteil schlecht mit der grafikkarte zusammenarbeitet o.ä

Ich würde ein günstigeres netzteil nehmen konnte ich aber nicht, ich schätze die gtx275 braucht viel strom ^.^ denn mit gtx260 kann ich auch ein 550 watt netzteil nehmen


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

ein Netzteil arbeitet nicht gut oder schlecht mit Produkt X oder Y zusammen. Entweder es passt oder er passt nicht. In deinem Fall passt es zwar, aber das Netzteil ist nicht gerade das beste.

Bei HWV verlinkst du nen Warenkorb, in dem du unten rechts auf "merken" klickst, dann kannst du die URL hier reinkopieren.


----------



## poTTo (4. Juni 2009)

Ein NT von BeQuiet würd ich auch bevorzugen, da hat Asoriel auf jedenfall was gesehen was ich übersehen hab. hab mir die techn. Werte nciht durchgelesen und mich von der Optik blenden lassen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Bei HWV verlinkst du nen Warenkorb, in dem du unten rechts auf "merken" klickst, dann kannst du die URL hier reinkopieren.


http://www4.hardwareversand.de/safebasketd...bsk_show=428479


eben hat der link iwi net funktionieirt


poTTo schrieb:


> Ein NT von BeQuiet würd ich auch bevorzugen, da hat Asoriel auf jedenfall was gesehen was ich übersehen hab. hab mir die techn. Werte nciht durchgelesen und mich von der Optik blenden lassen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



kostet das nicht viel  mehr?
Wie gesagt, billigeres netzteil ging nicht owohl ich glaube das diese konfiguration auch mit einem bequiet netzteil mit 550 watt läuft falls es das gibt


edit::
ich kann das bequiet straight power nicht auswählen >.<  siehste nach preis sortiert (mit dieser konfiguration) das günstigste ist das was ich ausgewählt habe
würde auch lieber das bequiet nehmen, bequiet soll ja sehr gut sein außerdem ist 680 schon ziemlich viel >>>>>.......<<<<<<





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





>muss bis 17uhr offline<


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

ach du machst das über den Konfigurator...Der hat einen Bug, der will dir ein viel zu starkes NT andrehen. Oben hab ich dir doch schon ein passendes NT verlinkt, hast das übersehen? Kostet 70&#8364;.

Leg die Artikel einfach so in den Warenkorb, das funktioniert genau so gut.


Edit: Ansonsten das OCZ StealthXStream 700W. Ist zwar vollkommen oversized, aber das beste in der Liste.


----------



## painschkes (4. Juni 2009)

_Wieviel willst du denn maximal ausgeben? Denn der Konfigurator ist der letzte Mist..

Mit Zusammenbau + Maus&Tastatur? _


----------



## Yaggoth (4. Juni 2009)

Frage:



painschkes schrieb:


> _Wieviel willst du denn maximal ausgeben? Denn der Konfigurator ist der letzte Mist..
> Mit Zusammenbau + Maus&Tastatur? _



Antwort:



Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Wenn ihr verbesserungen vornehmt darf nicht mehr als 850 euro kosten mit zusammenbaun bildschirm und versand
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



;-) 

@ Painschkes: Kein Ding, ich bin ja mal wieder gespannt was du aus dem Hut zauberst Painschkes *neugier*


----------



## painschkes (4. Juni 2009)

_Argh , danke dir :/


Muss denn unbeding Maus & Tastatur dabei sein? 
Wenn nicht dann vllt so? : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wäre dann auch mit nem 22" Bildschirm..



_


----------



## Yaggoth (4. Juni 2009)

Wow, nicht übel ;-)


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

jopp, das ist wirklich mal wieder ne stimmige Zusammenstellung Und die 5€ für Maus und Tastatur kannst ja noch drauflegen, das macht ja da auch nixmehr aus.


----------



## painschkes (4. Juni 2009)

_Jo , nur wollte ich ihm nicht das billgste vom billigsten mit reinlegen _


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2009)

im Notfall kann man, wenn man nicht DIE Gamer-Peripherie braucht, noch nen solides Microsoft Tastatur + Maus Gespann für 20&#8364; drauflegen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...77&agid=754 zB

dann passt das doch


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

so bin wieder da 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




painschkes schrieb:


> _Jo , nur wollte ich ihm nicht das billgste vom billigsten mit reinlegen _


Die Maus+Tastatur darf ruhig billig sein, maus und tastatur von dem alten pc meiner Mutter sind kapott da darfs was billiges sein^.^ hab hier ja meine maus und tastatur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





painschkes schrieb:


> _Argh , danke dir :/
> 
> 
> Muss denn unbeding Maus & Tastatur dabei sein?
> ...


Hmh bin eig. geforce grafikkarten fan ^^ und hätte  eig. gern ne 750gb festplatte weil ich oft videos mit fraps mache und da muss es schon ne etwas größere sein ^^



Asoriel schrieb:


> ......Oben hab ich dir doch schon ein passendes NT verlinkt.....Leg die Artikel einfach so in den Warenkorb, das funktioniert genau so gut..........



Kann man das einfach in den warenkorb legen? verbauen die das dann auch ^^? Sind an dem bequiet straight power 500w denn auch diese 6pin stecker dran die man für die gtx275 braucht?


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

ja klar verbauen die das dann, das ist kein Problem. Als Pendant zu painschkes' Karte könntest du eine GTX275 nehmen, welche aber etwas teurer ist. Von den beiden billigen GTX275 bei HWV (Palit/Gainward) ist abzuraten, da der Kühler nicht wirklich was taugt.

Du kannst natürlich auch noch ne andere HDD nehmen, aber das wird dann eben auch nochmal n bischen teurer.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ja klar verbauen die das dann, das ist kein Problem. Als Pendant zu painschkes' Karte könntest du eine GTX275 nehmen, welche aber etwas teurer ist. Von den beiden billigen GTX275 bei HWV (Palit/Gainward) ist abzuraten, da der Kühler nicht wirklich was taugt.
> 
> Du kannst natürlich auch noch ne andere HDD nehmen, aber das wird dann eben auch nochmal n bischen teurer.



Die Zotac GTX275 ist auch im Preisbereich von 210&#8364; 

http://www1.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...73&agid=554

Und mit meiner Zotac bin ich sehr, sehr zufrieden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> Von den beiden billigen GTX275 bei HWV (Palit/Gainward) ist abzuraten, da der Kühler nicht wirklich was taugt.


Da gibts auch Zotac
da gibts alles club 3d evga
http://www4.hardwareversand.de/home.jsp 
oben bei search 275 eingeben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hat das bequiet straight power 500w netzteil denn diese 6pin anschlüsse ?


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Da gibts auch Zotac
> da gibts alles club 3d evga
> http://www4.hardwareversand.de/pcconfselec...nfigurator.maid
> 
> Hat das bequiet straight power 500w netzteil denn diese 6pin anschlüsse ?



Ja, die beQuiet haben schon seit ewigkeiten spezielle 6Pin-Anschlüsse für PCIe.


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

verbauen die das denn auch wenn man das einfach so in den warenkorb legt?? weil es taucht ja durch den oben beschriebenen bug nicht im konfigurator auf auch wenns funktionieren würde ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> verbauen die das denn auch wenn man das einfach so in den warenkorb legt?? weil es taucht ja durch den oben beschriebenen bug nicht auf auch wenns funktionieren würde ^^



Sollte gehen. Alle Teile in den Warenkorb und dann noch unter "Service" einen Zusammenbau mitbestellen und ggf. noch ne Mitteilung mitschicken. (da wird es bei der Bestellung sicher ein Mitteilungstext-Fenster geben)

Und Im Notfall:

Artikelnummern aufschreiben und anrufen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

also hab das nt entfernt aber jetzt kann ich das konfigurieren nicht beenden weil kein nt vorhanden, also alle teile einzelnd auswählen und in den warenkorb legen? Und dann ne nachricht an die schreiben das die den auch zusammenbaun sollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

?


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

nein, dann gehst du bei HWV auf Service und legst den Zusammenbau in den Korb.

Die Zotac hab ich garnicht gesehen, das ist natürlich super.

Wenn du dann alles im Warenkorb hast, dann poste ihn nochmal, nicht dass noch ein Fehler drinsteckt Sicher ist sicher.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> also hab das nt entfernt aber jetzt kann ich das konfigurieren nicht beenden weil kein nt vorhanden, also alle teile einzelnd auswählen und in den warenkorb legen? Und dann ne nachricht an die schreiben das die den auch zusammenbaun sollen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Du kannst den PC-Zusammenbau einzeln in den Warenkorb legen. Unter der Rubrik "Service" findest du das.

Und dann einfach nochmal ne Mitteilung, dass der Kram zusammengebaut werden soll. Doppeltgemoppelt hält besser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Asoriel schrieb:


> Die Zotac hab ich garnicht gesehen, das ist natürlich super.



Jo, die Zotacs sind die besten. 

Nach Pleiten mit MSI und Sapphire, bin ich echt zufrieden mit denen.


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Du kannst den PC-Zusammenbau einzeln in den Warenkorb legen. Unter der Rubrik "Service" findest du das.


wie jetz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  also die die konfiguration aufrufen und dann auf service klicken? dann kommt des http://www4.hardwareversand.de/idxservice.jsp wo kann man da was einzeln in den warenkorb legen^^


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

nene, alle Teile in den WK legen, dann rechts zuerst (!) auf PC-Komponenten klicken, dann erst auf Service. Dann solltest du da Zusammenbau für 20€ finden, das einfach auch in den WK packen, dann kommt der PC fertig zu dir nach hause.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> wie jetz
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab mal nen Screenshot von der Startseite auf Hardwareversand.de gemacht

http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/5582/hwvmain.jpg

Dort wo der Kringel ist, draufdrücken. Dort findest du dann "PC-Zusammenbau".


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

kaum zu übersehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Ich hab mal nen Screenshot von der Startseite auf Hardwareversand.de gemacht
> 
> http://img40.imageshack.us/img40/5582/hwvmain.jpg
> 
> Dort wo der Kringel ist, draufdrücken. Dort findest du dann "PC-Zusammenbau".


achso xD hab oben auf den reiter gedrückt ^.^


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2009)

Ein Bild sagt mehr als tausend Worte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www4.hardwareversand.de/safebasketd...bsk_show=428634

dannoch 10-20 euro versand dann bin ich bei 850 ^.^


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> so
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



mach mal bitte nen Screen...hab deine Logindaten nicht :x


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

geht das nichtmehr bei HWV? Schade...


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




irgendwie soll das doch auch gehn seinen merkzettel zu verlinken >.<


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

mir fällt kein Fehler auf, meinen Segen hast du Toller Rechner!


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

mh was ist mit dem gehäuse? habe gehört in diesem raidmax (http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=18601&agid=631)solls manchmal heiss werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sind die hier besser? (find ich auch sehr schick 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)
1 http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...61&agid=631
2 http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...39&agid=631


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> mh was ist mit dem gehäuse? habe gehört in diesem raidmax (http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledetail.jsp?aid=18601&agid=631)solls manchmal heiss werden
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



naja, muss das son Protz sein?

Weil es gibt extrem gute schlichte Gehäuse für 50-70&#8364; 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



hab ich: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1VWiqTUBN1r...38&agid=631 (gutes Kabelmanagement, guter Airflow und viel Platz für viele Lüfter) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ist auch sehr gut: http://www1.hardwareversand.de/1VWiqTUBN1r...29&agid=631

ansonsten müsste ich mich auch erstmal über deine Auswahl erkundigen.

edit: Der Syclone scheint rauszufallen, da in ihm wohl keine überlangen Grafikkarten unterkommen können. Und die GTX275 hat überlänge ^^


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> naja, muss das son Protz sein?



Hatte immer son unauffälliges case wollt mal was schickes haben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





LoLTroll schrieb:


> edit: Der Syclone scheint rauszufallen, da in ihm wohl keine überlangen Grafikkarten unterkommen können. Und die GTX275 hat überlänge ^^



 ajo übersehn, eig. unlogisch da er extrem breit ist ^^


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> Hatte immer son unauffälliges case wollt mal was schickes haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jedem das seine 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> ajo übersehn, eig. unlogisch da er extrem breit ist ^^



nö, die Breite hat ja nix mit der Länge der Grafikkarte zu schaffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> nö, die Breite hat ja nix mit der Länge der Grafikkarte zu schaffen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



argh denkfehler ^^

welche gehäuse findest du denn gut? Dies aerocool mit dem riesen propeller ist mir schonwieder zu protzig, fast wie goldende sich drehende felgen xDD
sollte ein fenster haben und innen beleuchtet sein  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> argh denkfehler ^^
> 
> welche gehäuse findest du denn gut? Dies aerocool mit dem riesen propeller ist mir schonwieder zu protzig, fast wie goldende sich drehende felgen xDD
> sollte ein fenster haben und innen beleuchtet sein
> ...



Da bist du bei mir an der vollkommen falschen Adresse 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab das Gehäuse und der Frontlüfter leuchtet nur blau, weil es mit im Paket war.

Sonst wäre auch das farblos 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab absolut nichts mit Modding, Lightshow oder Aussehen am Hut ^^

edit: Mit dem AeroEngine Plus scheint es zu gehen, obwohl es auf einigen Screens verdammt eng aussag :x


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Da bist du bei mir an der vollkommen falschen Adresse
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Kannst du mir denn sagen ob das system in einem von denen keinen platz hat
1  http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...00&agid=631
2 http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...03&agid=631
3 http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...01&agid=631
4 http://www4.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...44&agid=631

dann würd ich einen von denen nehmen (wahrscheinlich den ersten) arg teuer aber schick, sonst nehm ich einfach das von raidmax das ist ja auch super ^^

edit der erste passt anscheinend net 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Juni 2009)

http://www4.hardwareversand.de/4V1_ehQ0LMN...=633&ref=13

Das hab ich derzeit und kann es empfehlen. Die Lüfter sind super leise, der Einbau geht gut von der Hand, nur bei der Graka wurde es etwas eng. Blieben noch ca. 5 mm Luft bei einer GTX260.
Und bei Towerkühlern kann es unter Umständen sein, daß der seitliche Lüfter dran glauben muss. Die Festplatten musste ich auch selbst entkoppeln, aber das ist ja bei fast allen Gehäusen so.


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> http://www4.hardwareversand.de/4V1_ehQ0LMN...=633&ref=13
> 
> Das hab ich derzeit und kann es empfehlen. Die Lüfter sind super leise, der Einbau geht gut von der Hand, nur bei der Graka wurde es etwas eng. Blieben noch ca. 5 mm Luft bei einer GTX260.
> Und bei Towerkühlern kann es unter Umständen sein, daß der seitliche Lüfter dran glauben muss. Die Festplatten musste ich auch selbst entkoppeln, aber das ist ja bei fast allen Gehäusen so.


diesen case hatte ich grade auch gefunden und überlegt es zu nehmen, aber festplatte entkoppeln!? Ich hab keine ahnung von einbauen das lass ich die vom hardwareversand ja machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pampam (4. Juni 2009)

Zum einbauen brauchst du nicht viel Ahnung. Eigendlich musst du nur wissen, was wo hingehört (alles, was man nicht weiß, findet man eigendlich eh in den Handbüchern) und wie man eine Schraube reindreht.


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

jup aber der wird ja da zusammengebaut, will da eig. nix mehr selbst dran machen, nurnoch bewundern wie schön ruckelfrei alles läuft PPPP


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2009)

pampam schrieb:


> Zum einbauen brauchst du nicht viel Ahnung. Eigendlich musst du nur wissen, was wo hingehört (alles, was man nicht weiß, findet man eigendlich eh in den Handbüchern) und wie man eine Schraube reindreht.



Ich erinnere mich da immer gerne, als ich im Atelco auf  jmd warten musste, der nen DDR3 RAM zurückgeben wollte. 

Weil die Riegel nicht in sein DDR1-Board gepasst haben, hatter die Ecken abgefeilt und die Kerbe in der Mitte "angepasst".


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

LoLTroll schrieb:


> Ich erinnere mich da immer gerne, als ich im Atelco auf  jmd warten musste, der nen DDR3 RAM zurückgeben wollte.
> 
> Weil die Riegel nicht in sein DDR1-Board gepasst haben, hatter die Ecken abgefeilt und die Kerbe in der Mitte "angepasst".



Geht das etwa nicht? Hatte grade mit meiner schere einen ddr3 riegel zerpflückt jetzt ist er in 2 hälften aber er passt in 2 ddr2 slots   vll. bringt das jetzt sogar doppelte leistung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nagut also son noob bin ich nu auchwieder net, grafikkarte und ram hab ich schon oft selbst gewechselt nur laufwerke festplatte mainboard nochnie, und hatte mal das problem das mein netzteil keine 6pin anschlüsse hatte (ich das aber net wusste)  wusst halt net das die neueren grafikkarten net mehr nur ins mainboard gesteckt werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



naja also ich laass mir das lieber zusammenschustern von den hardwareversand jungs, und wenn was unglaubliches neues faaaaaaaaaantastisches kommt (zb blue ray laufwerke in nem jahr nurnoch 20 euro kosten) dann setz ich mich damit auseinander oder lass meinen Cousin des machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LoLTroll (4. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> loooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool
> son noob bin ich nu auchwieder net,



dich hab ich eigentlich auch nicht gemeint :x

Aber wenn dir solche Geschichten gefallen kannst du mal auf

http://www.dau-alarm.de 

vorbeischauen.

Da gibts noch viel krassere Storys, auch wenn die Seite nicht mehr geupdated wird


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

töhö goil, kennst du http://german-bash.org/action/latest ?
Da gibts zitate aus chats wie icq skype etc wo etwas lustiges im chat geschrieben wurd 
Das zitat ist super lustig :  http://german-bash.org/257276 die seite wird auch upgedatet jeder darf seine zitate hinschicken, gibt  sogar wowbash
http://www.wowbash.de/main.php deutsche zitate
http://www.wowbash.com/ englische zitate


back to topic  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


mh.... wir sind eig. fertig DDD


----------



## Klos1 (4. Juni 2009)

Voldemôrd schrieb:


> diesen case hatte ich grade auch gefunden und überlegt es zu nehmen, aber festplatte entkoppeln!? Ich hab keine ahnung von einbauen das lass ich die vom hardwareversand ja machen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja, denkst du ernsthaft, die entkoppeln dir die Festplatten? Kein Versand der Welt macht das und schon garnicht, wenn die nur 20 Euro für den Zusammenbau nehmen. Die stopfen das irgendwie rein und dann hat sich das. Und entweder sind die Laufwerke schon ab Werk entkoppelt, oder eben nicht. Und bei den meisten Gehäuse ist es eben nicht der Fall. Außerdem, was soll da schwer sein. Du schraubst die Laufwerke heraus und besorgst dir kleine dünne Gummiringe, welche du mit Teppichband fixierst und schon hast du für eine Entkoppelung gesorgt.


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

Klos schrieb:


> Ja, denkst du ernsthaft, die entkoppeln dir die Festplatten? Kein Versand der Welt macht das und schon garnicht, wenn die nur 20 Euro für den Zusammenbau nehmen. Die stopfen das irgendwie rein und dann hat sich das. Und entweder sind die Laufwerke schon ab Werk entkoppelt, oder eben nicht. Und bei den meisten Gehäuse ist es eben nicht der Fall. Außerdem, was soll da schwer sein. Du schraubst die Laufwerke heraus und besorgst dir kleine dünne Gummiringe, welche du mit Teppichband fixierst und schon hast du für eine Entkoppelung gesorgt.


bringt mir aber nix wenn ich nicht weiß was entkoppeln ist xDDD


----------



## Klos1 (4. Juni 2009)

Laufwerke, wie Festplatten usw. werden in einen Slot im Gehäuse geschoben und dann verschraubt. Manche Gehäuse, aber wirklich nur manche, haben da bereits Gummivorrichtungen dran. Du hast also dann Gummi zwischen dem Laufwerk und dem Metall des Gehäuses. Es ist nicht mehr als eine Methode, daß ganze zu dämpfen. Man muss das auch nicht machen, fast keiner hat es, aber es macht Sinn.

Und das sind so die Vorzüge, wenn man selbst zusammenbaut. Man gibt sich Mühe und möchte es perfekt machen. Und zu einen perfekten Zusammenbau gehört für mich auch das Entkoppeln der Laufwerke.
Denn die Dinger vibrieren ja auch, wenn sie laufen. 

Dämpfen ist also etwas, was man machen kann, aber jedoch nicht muss. Wenige Gehäuse haben es ab Werk und wenn nicht, dann legt man halt selbst Hand an oder lässt es bleiben.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EspCap (4. Juni 2009)

Durch entkoppeln macht man die Festplatte leiser bzw reduziert die Schwingungen die sie an den Tower abgibt, ist nichts zwingend nötiges.


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

achso 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Brauch ich net unbedingt, ich schätze mal das diese entkopplung an meinem momentanen pc auch nicht vorgenommen ist, und der ist mir leise genug 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Juni 2009)

Na dann würd ich zuschlagen, bei dem Gehäuse. Denn das von dir favorisierte Lexa soll angeblich nicht so der Burner sein.


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

Also  hab rausgefunden das das lexa mit dieser kombi nicht funktioniert, also wenn ich es ausgewählt hab entfernt hardwareversand automatisch die gtx275 also ist es bestimmt wie beim aerocool syclone das die großen grakas net reinpassen

bei welchem jetzt xDDD
ich schwanke zwischen 
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...01&agid=631     (nicht so teuer wie die andren aber schick)
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...01&agid=631      (etwas teurer)
http://www3.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...93&agid=633       (wenn ich das nehme ist mein preislimit glaube ich überschritten)


Wollte ein Beleuchtetes mit Fenster was vorne auch ein paar leds hat, haben diese ja alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich finde das erste eig. sehr schick und auch vom preis her ok. die beiden anderen auch nur das die halt teurer sind 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

   ka zur verarbeitung
hier ist der innenraum vom raidmax(etwas unten sind bilder davon) , sind da die von dir angesprochenen gummis drin? xDD http://www.caseking.de/shop/catalog/Gehaeu...ange::7657.html

Ich würd echt das lexa nehmen geht aber irgendwie net >:<


----------



## Klos1 (4. Juni 2009)

Also, ich würde meines nehmen. Und nein, daß Raidmaxx hat die Gummis nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im übrigen passt eine GTX275 sehr wohl in das Lexa. 

Schau mal hier auf den dritten Beitrag in der Signatur. Der hat ne GTX280 drin. Außerdem habe ich schon öfters Angebote in Zeitschriften gesehen, wo ein Komplettrechner mit diesen Gehäuse und GTX260 verkauft wurde. Und eine GTX260 hat die gleiche Länge, wie eine GTX275.


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

jup jetzt funktioniert des mit dem lexa case eben wurde die gtx275 aus meiner liste rausgelöscht als ich des lexa case verbaut habe. 

kp versteh einer das internet 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


naja dann überleg ich mir das nochmal zumindest hab ich jetzt von der hardware her alles so zusammengestellt wie ich es final haben möchte ^^
Ich krebs noch ein wenig in case tests auf seiten herum und entscheide dann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 denn was nützt ein stylisches case wenn es bald auseinanderbricht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

))))))



Danke für die vielen tipps und für die hilfe, hat mir wirklich extrem geholfen  ^^^^^^

Alle meine fragen sind nun geklärt somit kann der thread nun geschlossen werden =D
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
/close  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Klos1 (4. Juni 2009)

Ja und welche Hardware verbaust du nun? Gib mal die Liste?


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

nett wäre, wenn du ein kleines Review schreibst, wenn du den Rechner hast. Besonders würde ich mich freuen, wenn du uns Bilder vom Inneren des PCs machen könntest, damit man mal sieht, wie HWV sich um das Kabelmanagement kümmert.


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

Achso oke, den pc bestell ich aber jetzt nochnet in 1-2 monaten wollte das alles aber vorher schon geklärt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die hardware ist hier mom





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Das Gehäuse kann sich noch ändern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 außerdem kommt noch ne maus tastatur und bildschirm dazu die ich jetzt net aufgelistet hab


kk ich mach dann fotos etc. Ich werd mir ein paar stunden nehmen schauen ob alles zubehör geliefert wird (zb ist bei der gtx 275 Race driver grid dabei) das ist leicht zu übersehn aber ich werd schaun ob sies mitliefern schaun wielang die brauchen mit liefern und bilder aus dem innern des pc´s liefern.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

in 1-2 Monaten? Dann frag am besten dort nochmal, an den Preisen kann sich noch so einiges ändern! Kannst ja dann den Thread hier ausgraben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wagga (4. Juni 2009)

Würde ich auch sagen, da es in 1-2 Monaten bessere Hardware geben wird, ist fast so gut wie sicher oder viel günstigere für gleiche Leistung.

MFG, Wagga


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> in 1-2 Monaten? Dann frag am besten dort nochmal, an den Preisen kann sich noch so einiges ändern! Kannst ja dann den Thread hier ausgraben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


jop mal sehn, ich denke das krieg ich hin das noch upzugraden bis ich bei 850 bin, ich denke ich werd dann einfach ne teurere maus+tastatur+headset nehmen da die die ich dort im moment hab mist sind, außerdem werd ich mir dann noch boxen dazu bestellen.
Ich denk mal die grafikkarte werde ich dann verbessern, oder statt nem dvd brenner dann ein Blue ray + dvd laufwerk nehmen. Mal sehn wie die Preise sich entwickeln aber ich schätze das krieg ich denn scho hin^^


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

BluRay ohne "e" 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dass die Preise so weit sinken, dass du auf die nächst größere Grafikkarte aufstocken könntest bezweifel ich. Außerdem ist der Mehrpreis einer GTX285 zu einer GTX275 absolut dämlich.

Bestell dir einfach noch ne schöne Ausstattung dazu (Mein Tipp: Logitech G9 und G15


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> BluRay ohne "e"
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


VERDAMMT dabei hab ich ne Ps3 und müsst´s eigentlich besser wissen 



Asoriel schrieb:


> Bestell dir einfach noch ne schöne Ausstattung dazu (Mein Tipp: Logitech G9 und G15


jop werd ich wahrscheinlich, denn mit gtx 275 läuft crysis mit 33fps (klick)  und was mit extremerer grafik als crysis  kommt so bald bestimmt nicht und wenn wirds die 275 bestimmt packen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der prozessor hält bestimmt auch ne weile 4gb arbeitsspeicher bestimmt auch also werd ich mir  bessere maus, tastatur, headset, boxen kaufen ^^


----------



## Wagga (4. Juni 2009)

Die G15 wird bald auch bei mir angeschafft, noch vor Ende des Jahres.


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

ja, das macht Sinn.

Du kannts eigentlich erwarten, dass Crysis schneller läuft. AA/AF kannst du bei dem Spiel getrost auslassen, bringt optisch kaum Vorteile, geht aber wahnsinnig auf die FPS.


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> ja, das macht Sinn.
> 
> Du kannts eigentlich erwarten, dass Crysis schneller läuft. AA/AF kannst du bei dem Spiel getrost auslassen, bringt optisch kaum Vorteile, geht aber wahnsinnig auf die FPS.


Nein denn die tabelle mit 33 fps ist ohne aa und af  wenn du runterscrollst gibts für  1280x1024 + 1680x1050 + 2560x1600 Die fps für jede karte  mit AA/AF 0/0(bzw1/1) mit 4/16 und mit 8/16 und das mit vielen verschiedenen spielen und benchmarks gibts auch. die seite ist super haben schon fast alle grafikkarten getestet dies von nvidia und ati gibt

bei 2560x1600 8/16 sind alle nvidia karten abgestürzt nur die ati stehen noch und gehen mit bis zu 13fps an den start (wohowwww) xDDD (bei crysis jedenfalls)


----------



## Asoriel (4. Juni 2009)

ich kenn Computerbase Bin sogar fast jeden Tag dort, sei es wegen News, Tests oder Forum


----------



## Klos1 (4. Juni 2009)

Hat es eigentlich einen bestimmten Grund, warum du grottigen CL7-Speicher auswählst, wenn du für das gleiche Geld CL5 bekommst?

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...85&agid=677

Oder gefällt dir der Name von denen so gut? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für die Teile zahlst du doch schon allein dafür, daß da Fatal1ty drauf steht. Bessere Latenzen bringen aber mehr als ein Schriftzug.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Außerdem würde ich lieber zu dem Board hier greifen:

http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...64&agid=598

Zu Crysis:

Also ich habe eine GTX260, welche ca. 10% langsammer ist, als eine GTX275. Ich spiel auf 1650x1080 Crysis Warhead flüssig. 2xAA und alles auf Ultra. Kein Plan wieviel FPS, aber Ruckeln ist da Fehlanzeige.
Ich würde auch keine GTX285 nehmen, für 3 FPS mehr, als eine GTX275 schaffen würde.


----------



## Voldemôrd (4. Juni 2009)

> Zu Crysis:
> 
> Also ich habe eine GTX260, welche ca. 10% langsammer ist, als eine GTX275. Ich spiel auf 1650x1080 Crysis Warhead flüssig. 2xAA und alles auf Ultra. Kein Plan wieviel FPS, aber Ruckeln ist da Fehlanzeige.
> Ich würde auch keine GTX285 nehmen, für 3 FPS mehr, als eine GTX275 schaffen würde.


jup will auch keine bessre denn ich denke über der 275 sind alle karten im moment viel teurer bringen aber nicht unbedingt viel mehr leistung.




> Hat es eigentlich einen bestimmten Grund, warum du grottigen CL7-Speicher auswählst, wenn du für das gleiche Geld CL5 bekommst?
> 
> http://www2.hardwareversand.de/articledeta...85&agid=677
> 
> ...


Hab nicht unbedingt große ahnung von arbeitsspeicher,  hatte aber schonmal positiv von Fatal1ty gehört, und da fatal1ty auch pc2 8500 ist Wie  der 2euro günstigere dachte ich mir nehm ich mal den markenkram 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber wenn der günstigere auch so gut ist wechsel ich. (kp was Cl7 oder cl5 ist beim fatal1ty speicher steht cl6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) Wenn der OCZ speicher auch gut verarbeitet ist und auch noch besser ist nehm ich den natürlich


 Hab das mainboard was ich imo drin hab genommen da ich gute tests gelesen hab drüber  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  aber hasst schon ercht ist besser als das was ich drin hab, aber bin grad bei 851 euro und 850 ist meiner grenze ^^ und da sind die +5euro langsam nit mehr drin, der versand ist nicht eingerechnet. Ich Bestell ja jetzt noch nicht also werd ich vll. später das +5euro mainboard einbaun




Asoriel schrieb:


> ich kenn Computerbase Bin sogar fast jeden Tag dort, sei es wegen News, Tests oder Forum


jop, super seite ^.^


----------



## Klos1 (5. Juni 2009)

Der Fatal1ty ist auch ein OCZ. Und CL steht für Case Latency und gibt die Zeit an, die vom allokieren des Speichers bis zu dem Zeitpunkt vergeht, an dem die Daten im Speicher verfügbar sind.


----------



## Kaldreth (5. Juni 2009)

Asoriel schrieb:


> nett wäre, wenn du ein kleines Review schreibst, wenn du den Rechner hast. Besonders würde ich mich freuen, wenn du uns Bilder vom Inneren des PCs machen könntest, damit man mal sieht, wie HWV sich um das Kabelmanagement kümmert.



Kann ich auch gerne machen, wenn ich dran denke, mein PC kommt hoffentlich heute an und sicherlich ist eins der ersten Dinge die ich machen werde mir den Zusammenbau anzugucken! 

Das ganze ging sehr fix bei hdv! Hab Samstag Abend bestellt wobei das Board erst ab Mittwoch lieferbar war. Um 17 Uhr hab ich dann ne Email bekommen, dass das Packet verschickt wurde... bin mal gespannt!


----------



## painschkes (5. Juni 2009)

_Wäre super wenn du das machst Kaldreth , wird hatten zwar schonmal vor ewigkeiten jemanden (ich glaub es war Franky?) aber zu sehen wie sie es derzeit machen ist sicherlich auch schön ;-)_


----------



## Kaldreth (5. Juni 2009)

ok, dann mach ich das mal! Bin mal gespannt! Drück schon die ganze Zeit die F5 Taste bei der Sendungsverfolgung von DHL 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also was Geschwindigkeit angeht ist hdv wie bereits erwähnt top und auch der Preis ist klasse! Hab selbigen PC auch mal bei alternate zusammen gestellt und war dort fast 100 € teuerer!


----------



## painschkes (5. Juni 2009)

_Jo das stimmt schon , was hast denn eigentlich geholt? Naja , schreibst ja sicherlich in den "Bericht" mit rein..aber machst das dann in der Laberecke? Dann spammen wir hier nicht so ;-)_


----------

